# Dorset?



## Chatterbox

Any member here from Dorset?  Is there an active support group?


----------



## HOBIE

Have a look at Diabetes uk web site. I am sure there will be one near you. I have been to my group tonight.


----------



## Medusa

i know a few diabetics in dorset i will ask if they know of owt


----------



## pottersusan

Chatterbox said:


> Any member here from Dorset?  Is there an active support group?


I'm in Dorset - but don't know about any support groups... but we could start one.


----------



## Chatterbox

*I'm back!*



pottersusan said:


> I'm in Dorset - but don't know about any support groups... but we could start one.



Sorry pottersusan.  Been away for a while but interested in getting in touch. I'm looking for a PM facility here...


----------



## trophywench

Have you found it Chatterbox?

Cursor on her User Name at the side of Susan's post, click on it, there's a drop down box opens up, got it?


----------



## Chatterbox

Thanks trophywench I worked it out and PM'd her.

I thought there was a Blackmore Vale (Dorset)  group but can't find any details ???


----------



## Chatterbox

Chatterbox said:


> Thanks trophywench I worked it out and PM'd her.
> 
> I thought there was a Blackmore Vale (Dorset)  group but can't find any details ???



Still lookin'


----------



## Northerner

Chatterbox said:


> Still lookin'



http://www.stur.org.uk/item/diabetes-uk-blackmore-vale-district-group.html


----------



## Chatterbox

Well.  After all this time the local group has closed. . Actually it wasn’t the local, local one as that closed a few years ago.  Anyone around North Dorset and still working?  This makes it difficult to fit time in to drive regularly to other places in the evenings.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Chatterbox said:


> Well.  After all this time the local group has closed. . Actually it wasn’t the local, local one as that closed a few years ago.  Anyone around North Dorset and still working?  This makes it difficult to fit time in to drive regularly to other places in the evenings.



Sorry to hear that @Chatterbox.

There used to be a thing on the DUK website where you could look up groups near you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Here’s the postcode search - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/local_support_groups


----------



## Jenfy

Chatterbox said:


> Any member here from Dorset?  Is there an active support group?


----------



## Jenfy

Hi, I am, I live near Blandford. How are you ?


----------



## Jenfy

I think our nearest group is in Wimborne unless that has folded too?


----------



## CosmicHedgehog

there is sugarbuddies based from bdec run by a few pateients. its not a big official thing though but they get together every so often and do outings or walks at the beach etc. you can find stuff about it on the dorset t1D page on face book page https://www.facebook.com/groups/877664745723951/ i'm dorset too but dont go to any support groups


----------



## Stitch147

Jenfy said:


> Hi, I am, I live near Blandford. How are you ?


I love blandford, we go to the GDSF every year.


----------



## Emma1978

@Chatterbox , @CosmicHedgehog , @Jenfy -Can I pick your brains? We are headed to Lyme Regis for a week but as it’s bound to be busy we’re looking for quieter places to visit with 2 children within 30 mins drive. Just wondered if you knew of any local spots? With everyone out and about now it’s tricky to find places that social distancing is easy - I really don’t want to wear my mask all week but we’re keen to have a change of scenery


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Welcome to the forum @Emma1978 

@Chatterbox  and @Jenfy haven’t visited the forum for a few months, but @CosmicHedgehog may have some helpful local knowledge?


----------



## pottersusan

I'm in Dorchester. I don't know of any local groups


----------

